# Steering Wheel Trim. PlastiDip or Vinyl Wrap?



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I was looking at the silver trim on the steering wheel today and I thought, "wow if I want to did this it'll be hard". I don't want to spray the dip in my car because I don't want it to get it everywhere even if I tape it off and tons of newspaper. I would just be too nervous. So I am open to all of the CruzeTalk members suggestions on what I should do. So this is where you guys help me, Dip it or vinyl wrap? If it was up to you what would you do?

Thank you for reading this, and again I am open to all suggestions/opinions.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Are you talking about the area that's silver?
Think it comes off so you could do either. 

Either way I'd go with an overlay.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes sir I am talking about the silver. If it comes off that would be great! And I have a plan with the silver trim in the interior, so that's why I'm really wanting to plasti dip lol. :/ Thank you for helping!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

So I think I'll just man up and dip the silver trim just so I can do what I plan on doing to match it and I don't think it would look as good as vinyl.


----------

